# C.A.R.E.S fish list?



## Afri-Chi (Mar 31, 2013)

Hi there, I'm new on the forum but the CARES program sounds awesome...
Where do you get a list of the endangered or 'CARES' fish
I am located in South Africa so our range isnt even that great, but Ill help where I can :fish:


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

http://www.carespreservation.com/priority_list.html


----------

